
Skip Incorporating as a Freelancer Unless Your Accountant Tells You To - Concours
http://lifehacker.com/5644902/skip-incorporating-as-a-freelancer-unless-your-accountant-tells-you-to?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+lifehacker%2Ffull+%28Lifehacker%29
======
slantyyz
While I know that article is US centric, in Canada, it's a good idea to
incorporate. A lot of companies and subcontracting agencies won't talk to you
unless you're incorporated.

Has more to do with the government perceiving you to be a full time employee
from a taxation perspective (looks like a duck, quacks like a duck) and
liability related to that (a contractor at one of the big banks once sued for
medical benefits and won, setting a nasty precedent).

